# The Velocity Diet



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I was just curious to find out if anyone has actually done the Velocity Diet?

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_diet_mass/the_velocity_diet

Heard alot of good things about it.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

yes...

I have done it and it works to a point.

I didn't get the 'life changing eating habits' that it talks about and the transition back to normal food has to be done very carefully or you blow up with all the weight you lost.... Like I did...

for a kickstart it is good, but expensive if you do the full on biotest version with metabolic drive, flameout and the surge as well as the other stuff... I got it a lot cheaper by ordering from biotest direct but i think it still came to 500 quid including import taxes at the time... now it will be far more expensive with the exchange rate being as crap as it is...

You could do it by getting Myproteins Total Protein as a replacement but it is thinner that metabolic drive so you might want to add xanthan gum as a thickener.

if you are serious about it then you could consider it a starter to doing a keto diet if you have a lot to lose. in the month i did it i dropped a couple of stone but because i didn't ease normal food back in properly within another month i had one of those stones back...


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahh ok thanks for the info mate, did u take before / after pics? how long was the diet for?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Cyrus said:


> Ahh ok thanks for the info mate, did u take before / after pics? how long was the diet for?


no, i didn't take pics... but i went the full 28 days without a food meal, every meal was met drive or a surge pw.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

foook slamdog you are more of a man than me mate i couldnt do a diet where i couldnt eat anything i would fail straight away mate as i love food too much maybe a little too much lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

So you dont eat real food you only drink it?!

That is ridiculas because by the process of eating real food you get calories being burnt through digestion.

Now a bulk diet of full fat cream/cocunut milk and whey consumed 20 times per day probably would work just fine lol.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just had the email about the v3 version... its more complicated now than the original one that was on the t-nation site.

yep con, all you do is have 6 shakes a day and a small solid food meal once a week. in the original, you didn't have to eat but now they say it is essential.

http://www.t-nation.com/programs/vdiet30/vDietProgram004.jsp

is the link for a look see...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

just inputted my detail and they wanted something like nearly $600


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> just inputted my detail and they wanted something like nearly $600


yep, that sounds right...

now price the same stuff up from monster supps or any other uk dealer... be nearer a grand....


----------

